# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  گرایش های رشته ریاضی در کارشناسی ارشد و بالاتر

## Plant protection

*ریاضی محض* دارای شاخه های زیر می باشد:  ۱-آنالیز زیاضی : این رشته خود دارای زیر مجموعه هایی چون آنالیز تابعی و آنالیز مختلط و آنالیز هارمونیک می باشد و بیشتر عنوان تز دانشجو مشخص کننده  رشته تخصصی دانشجوست. مقطع کارشناسی ارشد این رشته در اکثر دانشگاههای کشور که دانشجوی ارشد ریاضی دارند تدریس می شود. از دانشگاههای پیش کسوت در این رشته می توان دانشگاه شیراز و اصفهان و تربیت معلم تهران وشهید باهنر کرمان و فردوسی مشهد و ...که از  حدود ۱۵ سال پیش مقطع دکتری داشته اند را نام برد.از بزرگان این رشته در ایران می توانیم مرحوم پروفسور غلامحسین مصاحب و مرحوم پروفسور کریم صدیقی و پروفسور رجبعلی پور و اسدا.. نیکنام و زعفرانی و یوسفی و... را نام ببریم.۲-جبر:این رشته نیز دارای گرایشهایی چون نظریه گروهها و نظریه حلقه ها و مدولها و...می باشد.مقطع کارشناسی ارشد این رشته در اکثر دانشگاههای کشور که دانشجوی ارشد ریاضی دارند تدریس می شود. از دانشگاههای پیش کسوت در این رشته می توان دانشگاه تهران و صنعتی شریف و صنعتی اصفهان و شیراز و شهید چمران اهواز  و اصفهان و تربیت معلم تهران و شهید باهنر کرمان و فردوسی مشهد و یزد و... را نام برد.  از بزرگان این رشته می توان به پروفسور محمد رضا درفشه و پروفسور کرم زاده و پروفسور احمد حقانی و پروفسور شریف و  ذاکری و... اشاره  کرد.۳-هندسه: این رشته خود دارای زیر مجموعه هایی چون هندسه دیفرانسیل و هندسه جبری و هندسه منیفلد و ...می باشد. صاحب نظر و متخصص در این گرایش در ایران کم می باشد. از دانشگاههای دارای این رشته می توان دانشگاه تبریز و تهران و صنعتی امیر کبیر را نام برد. از صاحب نام جوان ایرانی در  این رشته می توان خانم دکترمریم میرزاخانی را نام برد.۴- توپولوژی: این رشته نیز دارای زیر مجموعه هایی چون توپولوژی دیفرانسیل و توپولوژی جبری و ... می باشد. از دانشگاههای دارای این رشته می توان به دانشگاه تبریز و تهران و چمران اهواز و اصفهان اشاره کرد. از بزرگان این رشته می توان آقای پروفسور مگردیچ تومانیان را نام برد.۵- منطق و فلسفه ریاضی: این رشته در ایران جایگاه مناسبی ندارد و از دانشگاههایی که می توان در آن کارشناسی ارشد (و نه دکترا) در این گرایش گرفت دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان و تهران می باشد. آقای پروفسور محمود بینای مطلق از بزرگان این رشته محسوب می شوند. ۶-نظریه اعداد : متخصص در این گرایش نیر در ایران کم می باشد و در دانشگاهی چون صنعتی شریف و تهران می توان کارشناسی ارشد این گرایش را اخذ کرد. با اطلاعات حقیر در مقطع دکتری دانشگاهی در داخل وجود ندارد. *ریاضی کاربردی* دارای گرایشهای زیر می باشد:۱-آنالیز عددی: از دانشگاههای صاحب نام و دارای متخصص پیش کسوت در این رشته می توان دانشگاه تربیت معلم تهران و یزد و سیستان و بلوچستان و تربیت مدرس ...را نام برد. از پیش کسوت در این رشته می توان پروفسور اسماعیل بابلیان و پروفسور مهدی کرباسی و ...را نام برد.۲- تحقیق در عملیات: از دابشگاههای صاحب نام در این رشته می توان دانشگاه تهران و تربیت معلم  را نام برد. متخصص در این رشته در ایران زیاد نمی باشد. از صاحب نظران این رشته آقای دکتر جهانشاهلو را می توان نام برد.۳-نظریه گراف و ترکیبیات: لازم به ذکر است که این گرایش در اغلب کشورهای خارجی زیر مجموعه ریاضی محض محسوب می شود. در این گرایش دانشگاه صنعتی شریف و شهید بهشتی دارای مقطع دکتری هستند و با تربیت دانشجویان زبده  در این مقطع دانشگاههایی چون صنعتی امیرکبیر و مرکز تحقیقات علوم پایه زتجان این گرایش را تدریس می نمایند. از بزرگان این رشته می توان پروفسور مهدی بهزاد و پروفسور عبادا... محمودیان را نام برد. متخصص در این رشته نیز در ایران کم می باشد.۴-معادلات دیفرانسیل: از دانشگاههای دارای این گرایش در مقطع دکتری می توان دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران و صنعتی شریف و تهران را نام برد. دانشگاههایی نظیر شیراز و یزد و تبریز در مقطع ارشد این گرایش را دارند. ۵-نظریه رمز و کریپتوگرافی: متخصص در این رشته بسیار کم است و از دانشگاههایی که در مقطع ارشد این رشته را دارند دانشگاه صنعتی شریف می باشد.۶- ریاضیات مالی: تحقیق و تدریس در این رشته در ایران کم می باشد. اما مطمئنا در آینده جز رشته های پرطرفدار محسوب خواهد گردید.۷- ریاضیات صنعتی:همانگونه که از نام این رشته پیداست کاربرد ریاضی در علوم فنی بررسی می شود. در ایران مقطع دکتری این رشته وحود ندارد اما دوره ارشد تدریس می شود. ۸-بهینه سازی: متخصص در این رشته کم است و از دانشگاههای دارای دکتری در این رشته دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد می باشد و دکتر وحیدیان کامیاد از سرآمدان این رشته است.     در پایان لازم به ذکر است که تمامی نوشته های فوق از اطلاعات خودم بوده است و از منبعی استفاده نشده است پس احتمال اشتباه در آن وجود دارد. یا علیالتماس دعا

----------

